# Sonax PNS against other waxes or sealants



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How do you rate it comparing other sealants or waxes?

Especially intresting against these: BH Finis-wax, FK1000p, Reload, c2v3, ArtDeshine Nano.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

I m very respectfull for Sonax...i ve been amazed from its products like Sonax Perfect Finish,Sonax Gloss shampoo,Sonax Trim Restorer...of course the lsps you mention below are really good,and imo a try of the sonax wax woudnt be bad..but I would personally prefer one of these below...hehe


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

PNS is a step behind regarding ease of use, compared to others mentioned, and at least one step forward regarding performance,compared to pretty much every other traditional LSP out there. By traditional I mean non-ceramic/coating products.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

evotuning said:


> PNS is a step behind regarding ease of use, compared to others mentioned, and at least one step forward regarding performance,compared to pretty much every other traditional LSP out there. By traditional I mean non-ceramic/coating products.


What about comparing ADS Nano or Finis-wax?
Does PNS streaks easily and can I apply without garage if there is humid conditions and about +10


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Finis is just a tiny bit worse in beading and dirt repellent departments. Great wax nevertheless. Won't compare to ADS though. 

PNS can streak at first if overapplied, just like pretty much every other wax. Didn't try it in such conditions, so can't say.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

evotuning said:


> Won't compare to ADS though.


May I asked what this mean?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

sm81 said:


> May I asked what this mean?


ArtDeShine I think...


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

BTW PNS is my favorite lsp at the moment ( Thanks to evotuning  ) Not so easy for apply but performance is superb. For application I use microfiber pad, it helps to add thin layer and slide better.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

pawlik said:


> ArtDeShine I think...


I know but does he means that ADS Nano is better than PNS?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

No, I meant that I can't compare these two, as I didn't use ADS before. Would be surprised if it turned out the to be better than PNS.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does it have shelf life? If I use it only to my own car and durability is 5-6 months I would use it years.:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Can you applied PNS outside? What kind of durability you have achieved?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does PNS attracts dust? My finis-wax is great but it attracts dust little bit too much IMO

edit: Nobody knows about shelf life?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Does not attract dust, shelf life should be very long ,it's an aerosol spray in a can. Best beading I've ever seen!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does CYC PNS packet contains applicator? If not which applicator is best: foam/microfiber?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I find a very soft foam pad works v well.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So there isn't applicator with it?


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

sm81 said:


> So there isn't applicator with it?


Doesnt come with an applicator. 
I use a microfibre applicator pad to apply PNS and it works well.
Foam applicator would be fine aswell.
I find it best to apply to the applicator then rub onto the car instead of spraying directly onto the car. Just my preference


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is there somebody who have use this top of coating (I'm planning Cq UK) or do I stick Reload?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Is there somebody who have use this top of coating (I'm planning Cq UK) or do I stick Reload?


Reload is arguably quicker and easier. The beading isn't quite as tight and durability is a few weeks to maybe a few months if you are carefull/lucky.

Reload can be applied as a top up to a damp car, simmilar to how you would use a drying aid. This makes top ups during a wash really easy.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Is there somebody who have use this top of coating (I'm planning Cq UK) or do I stick Reload?


Sonax PNS sits fine over any coating and it's more durable then Reload.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I am beginning to think Sonax may be ahead of others in nano sealants. Need to explore their range.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

sm81 said:


> So there isn't applicator with it?


MF for me:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How strong UV block it has?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

sm81 said:


> How strong UV block it has?


More then enough to be used in Finland or Balticum where you are, if I remember right, based? Even in the summer. Promise.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> How strong UV block it has?


No offence here , but my advise would be : buy Yourself a tin of this, it isn't exactly expensive, and try it Yourself


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

sm81 said:


> So there isn't applicator with it?


You may want to get this instead as I read it is the retail version of PNS and it comes with an applicator and a towel. 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonax-xtreme-protect-shine-hybrid-npt/prod_1200.html

It is also available at a lower price without the kit. I am also trying to decide between the two and it seems the NPT is easier to use than the PNS. Don't I hold it against me though, I am also researching at the moment. Some info here 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314344&page=3


----------

